# Singende Pferde



## AMUN (15 Mai 2011)

Männer sind musisch veranlagte Wesen. 
Gerne lauschen sie melodisch-kraftvollen Stimmen. Ein erstaunliches "a-capella-Erlebnis" können Sie mit der nachfolgenden Flash-Animation selbst erzeugen:
Sobald Sie auf ein Pferd klicken, beginnt dieses mit seinem Gesang. Ein zweiter Klick stellt den Gesang ab. Je nach Reihenfolge und Zeitverlauf Ihrer Klicks entstehen unterschiedliche Stücke.






rofl3​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Mai 2011)

Amun das ist der knaller 
aber Bianca ist besser​


----------

